# Puppy destruction?!



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle is going crazy! lol Lately he has been a little butthead. He scratches the screen on our front window, tears apart his kennel (taking out his blanket and running it through the house) he ate little holes in his "favorite" pillow which I had to throw out, he takes blankets off the couch and chews them and so on. Whats going on?!?!?! lol Oh, and when we feed him (just sometimes) he will take his water bowl and flip it which makes a mess.  

And, on top of this I am a little worried. My husband and I are back at work, we both work nights so this is Axles new schedule.

Crate 10pm - 7 am (our shift)
Out of crate, 8:30 am (we go to the gym after work) - noon
Crate Noon - 9pm (sleep)

Rinse and repeat. He is in his crate all the time now with work. 
Will he get used to it?


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, and one more thing. When he is in his crate he yelps and barks so much now through out the night that we are lacking sleep for work. This is an issue.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That is a lot of time in a crate. Could you maybe find someone nearby to have him while you sleep? Maybe someone with other dogs who he could have fun, run and play with? Then you could sleep better as well.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My friend has someone who has hers for the day while she s at work it might be worth looking into. I work a couple of nights and Wilf can sleep all day with me after sleeping the night , but he is three . But now with Mabel being just 12 weeks I ve been doing split nights cos cant get enough sleep to do two together and Im "dog" napping on the settee . Ofcourse when I need to sleep she does nt and on the days Im not working boy does she dream ... hoping things will get easier. Good luck Know exactly how you feel Im shattered x x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I have no family here. Both of us do not. My family is on the east coast and my husbands family is hours away. We are here because of the military base. No friends here, no family. Axle does not have anyone to stay with. I am so worried. Im scared that I will not get enough sleep and Axle will get unhappy. The other day I literally was falling asleep at work. Literally.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how much exorskze does he get befor you put him back in the crate. have you teied giving him a kong when he is in his crate.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

He gets alot. He runs around the house like crazy, we go on walks and we play catch. Im just worried, he is in his crate like 90% of the day.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

have you looked on net for doggy day care or dog walkers in area
there is a afew here and boycie goes to one
every 2 months or so
he absolutely loves it,,,,,
he comes home knackered
other wise just keep wearing him out 
hope this helps
marzy
xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, I was going to suggest similar to Marzy. Maybe you could put some ads or enquiries out locally - there may be either professionals or just someone who likes dogs and has some spare time who could have him for a few hours, even if it's not every day it would help. Also, during the school holidays you may find a keen responsible teenager. Also, have you tried him out of the crate when you are asleep? Axle could maybe at least have the run of your bedroom or the house while you sleep although you may have to do some dog-proofing first. Or is that a complete no-no?


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate to say it too but he is spending too much time in the crate. Although I am a fan of using the crate when you aren't home dogs aren't meant to be crated that long or by themselves that long because they are social. Have you ever considered getting another dog for company or like everyone said, try to find a doggie day care or something where he gets some interaction. I'm not judging you but cockapoos are extremely social and need LOTS of exercise. Not just running around the house. They need to run or walk outside for a good chunk of time. I live in the city and Dexter will go nuts if I don't take him to the park to run of leash for a bit. The park is enclosed. Maybe you could take him to a doggie park to play with other smallish dogs.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

oh and one more thing. I started working evenings and my husband works days so someone is home with him most of the time. Is there any way you could do something like that?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

hope your managing to sort things outand get some sleep cos sleep depravation really is terrible and everything seems so much worse when your shattered ... hope your all ok x


----------

